# Spielsuche: Raumstation bauen



## buulman87 (2. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,


ich suche nach einem Spiel, das ich vor ca. 5-6 Jahre mal gespielt habe. 
Ziel des Spiels war es eine Raumstation aufzubauen bzw. verschiedene Parameter (Sauerstoff, Anzahl der Bewohner) im Gleichgewicht zu halten.
Das ganze war in simpler 2D-Grafik aufgebaut. Ob man es direkt im Browser gespielt hat weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr. Das Ganze war auch nur für den kurzen Zeitvertreib angelegt.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen


----------



## bofferbrauer (2. September 2013)

Außer Startopia, welches aber eher auf einer (sehr simplen) 3D Grafik beruht, fällt mir da leider so direkt nix ein
Startopia for download $5.99 - GOG.com


----------



## lalaker (2. September 2013)

Da fällt mir auch nur das Spiel von Eidos ein - Startopia, auch wenn es schon älter ist.


----------



## Nazzy (2. September 2013)

Space Colony  , von den Stronghold Machern.... Nettes Spiel


----------



## buulman87 (2. September 2013)

Passt beides nicht. Es war wirklich nur so ein kleines Freeware Game!


----------

